# Compaq Presario v6000 problem ( wont start )



## bhd5150 (Mar 19, 2009)

I purchased new in late 07 . Never any problems except the battery wont charge. One day it just wont turn on.....press power , lights come on - I can hear the fan? kick in then quickly stops ...and then the machine turns off. 

It also hear other normal sounds along with the fan , like I can hear and feel the disc drive kick in? like it always does when booting . Is that the word , boot? when it starts? ( even after a year im lost when it comes computing other than turning it on and off ) 


I read somewhere to remove battery and power plug and press the power button for 1 minute to reset ? but nothing changes. 

I took to Best Buy and they said ....without hesitation I might add ...that " its the motherboard " not sure how they can come to that conclusion without even looking at it......Im hoping there might be other , smaller things that would cost less . 


I would appriciate any help .


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

You mean it shuts off almost immediately after you power ON? Try to use a good working RAM first (remove the ones currently installed). If symptom persists, strip the laptop down to just motherboard, power ON button, RAM and LCD. Power ON the laptop in that setup. If it still shuts off, it could be the motherboard.


----------



## bhd5150 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok , sorry its been a few months. 3 days after this issue first appeared my computer "fixed itself " 

Then about a month after this , it stopped again .

And to clarify , I press the power button , all the blue lights come on , 
I hear a fan kick in , and if I put my hand on the computer it feels as if 
it is runing....but then shuts off. 

Sometimes if I leave it alone it will do this by itself , starting up , shutting off and will do this indefinetly. Or at least 5 -10 minutes until I shut it off or pull the plug. 

The screen never lights up . The battery has not held charge in a year. I did read somewhere to disconnect all power , remove battery and hold the power button to " reset ? " . Nothing .



After staring at this for a month I am ready to try and fix it myself. I have no idea what each part inside looks like that I need to remove and am weary of making a mistake and making things worse. 

After best buy told me it was the mother board , without even looking at it , I fear someone trying to rip me off if I take it somewhere. 

Earlier in this post I was told to make sure I have a working ram ? How to i change it and what does it look like ?

thank you


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

For the RAM, d/load service manual from HP/COMPAQ website so you will have a guide.

Also I need you to see this: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us

I also need you to try this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/blank-screen-350292.html


----------



## josevarghese (Apr 29, 2009)

I am a new member i have problem with my compaq presario v 6000 the problem of the system is that if the system goes into hybernating mode it wont come up again , and after few days the computer became totally dead , then from the forum i got a solution of removing the battery pressing the power button for few seconds and then inserting the charging connector the process worked for me for some days now the condition is that the system may not come to power sometimes for long periods may be for a day or so is there any solutions for this can the masters give me any help plsssssssssssss . My email address is [email protected]


----------

